# IronMag Research IGF-1 DES Now Available!



## heavyiron (Dec 5, 2014)

*This is USA made top shelf IGF-1 DES guys. *

*IGF-1 DES 1mg

heavyiron15 for 15% OFF!*​


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2014)

*heavyiron15 for 15% OFF!

Top shelf products here!

IronMag Research - High Quality Chems*


----------

